# Diamond Pedals



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Since I basically started paying attention to this Canadian manufacturer yesterday. What's everyone got and how are they liking them?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

had a drive. liked it quite a bit but sold it for whatever reason. i like more transparency.

i have the compressor as well and it's very impressive once you take the time to play with the internal settings and see what works best.


----------



## russell broom (May 4, 2006)

love the memory lane, after trying it i got rid of my memory man....2 in fact, 1 on my small pedal board and 1 in my rack (with a gcx, ground control etc). the second one i bought direct from them with a few mods to it and they were fabulous to deal with and turned it around really quick. nice to deal with a good people, and they are canadian to boot, although a friend in the US hipped me to them funny enough....


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I live a short busride away from where they make these pedals. Im heading over there sometime in the near future.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I played the firebird (or burst or something) and really liked it. like a big muff but with way more range and control. the drive was nice too as basically a clean boost, but it was very subtle


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

I have the Memory Lane analog delay and Fireburst distortion/fuzz pedals.
I absolutely love them ... Great sound, top notch build quality and quite unique in design and sound.
I hate it when I open up a booteek pedal that I just paid major $$$ for and it looks like something I put together myself ... Diamond pedals look absolutely amazing inside ... the PCB in the fireburst is red to match the casing color ... even the screws are painted red ... that is the atention to detail that (in my mind) justifies the price and shows how much thought, time and effort a builder has put into his work ... and the fact that they sound amazing ... 
I went through quite a few "dirt" pedals before I tried the Fireburst, the only regret I have is not trying the Fireburst first, would have saved myself a lot of $$$, time and frustration.
Same with the Memory Lane, that IS the delay I've been looking for since I started playing.


----------



## stratasaurus (Feb 9, 2006)

I got the compressor a couple of weeks ago and really like it a lot. Its not a really heavy compression - more like a stuidio compressor but it is possible to get some chicken picken tones out of it. It is also really quiet. I leave it on almost all the time now and just adjust the amount of compression as needed. It actually adds a bit of mojo to my tone rather than robbing it. 

I'd love to try out the J-drive next.


----------



## WildJay (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the FireBurst (been playing it for almost 2 weeks now) gigged with it once (and will be again tomorrow)
Nice Fuzz Distortion pedal, easy to dial in some wicked tones, reacts very differently to single coils and humbuckers but in a GOOD WAY...
Single coils seem more Fuzz toned (like Hendrix or Weezer'ish Muff'ness) While Humbuckers with the same amount of gain 9:00' - 10:00 ish sound more Black Sabbath Distortion (Not as furry..LOL)...Lots of tones in there, just have to experiment with it

I'll be getting a Memory Lane 2 Delay very soon (I hope) I've been demoing alot of delays and well this is the one to get... I wish I had known about It sooner and I could have saved some cash aswell...kqoct


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the Memory Lane and the J-Drive MK3. Love them both. The delay is fantastic and warm (I'm sure you've heard it all) the drive is versatile and works well with all my amps. Definitely both keepers.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll give another nod to their products, simply amazing work. I took a J-drive mk3 home, took a 5minute demo, and I was sold. Also, tried out the chorus when i was chorus shopping. At the time, I just needed some great 90's style chorus for some STP style songs but to this day I still haven't heard a better chorus than the Diamond pedal. I really prefer a subtle chorus and this could do it in spades. It was the kind of chorus you could leave on all the time, which is rare to me... sadly, for my needs and $$ a small clone won out in the end, but it was necessity driving that purchase.
speaking of... I should really go remedy that mistake... btw, thanks for the GAS


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I have the Compressor and Halo Chorus. Both pedals are incredible. 
The Comp is the type of compressor you can leave on all the time. Seems add alot of clarity to the overall tone.

The Halo Chorus blew me away within the first 5 minutes of plugging into it. 

The proguitarshop demo's are very accurate!

[youtube=Option]pBOR3isdIOg[/youtube]
[youtube=Option]EhCaIieurMc[/youtube]


----------



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

i just bought an original j-drive from old crow, and it is amazing, i would also suggest talking to my brother (soldierscry on here) he used to work there and knows a shit load about these pedals.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

proud of Canada... go diamond go  

I have a J-Drive Mk3. Quality is unbelievable, also very good sounding......but have to sell it because of financial reasons


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got the Halo, Memory Lane 2, J-drive M3, Booster/EQ, Fireburst and the Phaser. They are all fantastic pedals, they are staying on my board for sure. The Booster/EQ is just crazy with what you can do with it as well.


----------



## Swifty (Mar 23, 2009)

Just visited their web site, didn't realize how may interesting looking pedals they make. I've owned the Diamond Comp for a few months & have found it more useful / musical than either the Barber Tonepress or Analogman Bi-Comp it replaced.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*fireburst VS J Drive MK3*

Can somebody tell me the difference in the fireburst and the j drive diamond pedals. To myself after seeing the demos they both seem like a fuzz distortion pedal so which one do you prefer and why ? 

Thanks , Dino


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

They are completely different animals. the Fireburst can go from a traditional fuzz unit to a distortion pedal, it has tons of fuzz on tap and you can get many many different sounds out of it.

The J-drive is an overdrive unit, can be very subtle to very gainy depending on what you want, the boost just kicks it up a notch to cut through on solos etc. 

I use both of these for different things, the fireburst replaced my modded big muff and the j-drive replaced my sparkle drive for my overdrive useage.


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

I also own the Compressor and Halo Chorus, both of which I got from wicked guys off this forum. The compressor I've been using non-stop since I bought it, and the Halo Chorus is pretty subtle, and doesn't overpower your guitar sound. If you open them up, the build quality will blow you away... top notch.


----------



## floydfanatic (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I just tried out the Comp and it was marvelous.....and I'm not even a Comp guy.


----------

